
China’s Government Is Letting a Wave of Bond Defaults Just Happen - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-26/china-s-government-is-letting-a-wave-of-bond-defaults-just-happen
======
haecceity
How often do these defaults happen usually and what happens to a company when
it defaults?

